# Manchester Reptile Night......



## B20RDY (Aug 18, 2008)

Well this is following on from a post about people in the manchester and Tameside area. Since there was alot of people interested in meeting up aswell as the sucess as the York Reptile meet i have decided to get the ball rolling and set a time and date for a meet (dont ask me why :lol2.
Now i do not know what go's on at these meets or what happens but i suppose we have 4 weeks to work that bit out :lol2:

*26th November at 6pm at the pub Next to Viper and Vine.*

I will contect people at Viper and Vine to see if they will open till late for us.

If the night is a sucess then it would be nice to have maybe one a month on the last wednesday of the month at other large well known reptile shops ie SPW etc

Lets see what happens,

:2thumb:


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

does anyone wana give me a lift? :whistling2:

:flrt:

i dont drive!


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

kool what an awesome idea :notworthy:

but will we be taking reps in like they do at the york one? or has it not been figured out yet?


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

i wont be taking any!

great to finaly meet u


----------



## B20RDY (Aug 18, 2008)

I have no idea about taking rep's down.
I have just set a time and place :lol2:
We have 4 weeks to sort things out.


----------



## blackdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

cool viper n vine is not to far away for me i may pop along and meet you all


----------



## twinklu (Mar 12, 2008)

Ideal night for me as Wednesday is my college day so it's the only day i know i'll finish before 7pm.

Anybody from near Newton Heath needing a lift, give me a shout and we'll try and sort something out


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Someone in Wigan take me there?


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

Damn it,any one live in Bramhall area? lol!

dont make a young woman get the bus at night :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

where is viper and vine? :Na_Na_Na_Na:

not sure how ill be getting there?


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

Ellis said:


> where is viper and vine? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> not sure how ill be getting there?


junction 17 of the M60,basically u need a car or a VERY long bus trip lol!


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

that would probably count me out then :bash:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

hahahaha thankgod i have rep loving dad who also has car :2thumb:


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

Ellis said:


> that would probably count me out then :bash:


me 2  i need a lift from some very kind person!



rach666 said:


> hahahaha thankgod i have rep loving dad who also has car :2thumb:


damn youuuuuuuu :Na_Na_Na_Na:

i WILL get there no matter what haha!


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

LadySofia said:


> me 2  i need a lift from some very kind person!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why dont we steal rach666's dad?

thats soudns like a plan :devil:


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

Ellis said:


> why dont we steal rach666's dad?
> 
> thats soudns like a plan :devil:


cuz its meanzzzzzzz :Na_Na_Na_Na:

and she lives in Salford and thats a TREK! though i go to salford uni! takes me and hour n a half to get there!

hmmm *ponders*


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Ellis said:


> why dont we steal rach666's dad?
> 
> thats soudns like a plan :devil:


 

:lol2: would love to see ya try tbh! 
would make an interesting thread,......................:whistling2:


----------



## smith86king (Oct 12, 2008)

*yer!*

Sounds good but i dnt no where the viper and vine is either is that the name of the pub aswell! Would be gud havin a beer in a jungle with loads of reps! 
Beta not take mine hes not properly house trained let alone a public trip!
Will some1 give lady sofia a lift (apparently thats what she is)


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

smith86king said:


> Sounds good but i dnt no where the viper and vine is either is that the name of the pub aswell! Would be gud havin a beer in a jungle with loads of reps!
> Beta not take mine hes not properly house trained let alone a public trip!
> Will some1 give lady sofia a lift (apparently thats what she is)


are you daring to sugest im not a lady :Na_Na_Na_Na:

junction 17 off M60 
:2thumb:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Best of luck with it chaps, the responses already should be a clear indicator of the woes of finding the right venue 

Lotte***:2thumb:


----------



## smith86king (Oct 12, 2008)

i dnt no we shall c in a couple of weeks!
All we have is a name!
Ha Ha Ha


----------



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

if this goes ahead may come and see what it is all about and may be able to give a lift to anyone needing from crewe to manchester work permitting


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

smith86king said:


> i dnt no we shall c in a couple of weeks!
> All we have is a name!
> Ha Ha Ha


are you a king :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

its dead easy to find: 404 - 406 Bury New Road, Prestwich, Manchester M25 1BD

i might have a pop down if I remember!


----------



## smith86king (Oct 12, 2008)

I am king of my flat when nobodys in!
sometimes i like to wear a crown in bed!
And im not 86 either
before u ask!


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

smith86king said:


> I am king of my flat when nobodys in!
> sometimes i like to wear a crown in bed!
> And im not 86 either
> before u ask!


i figured u were born in 86 :Na_Na_Na_Na: Lady's are well educated you know!

place come to the meet wearing your crown!


----------



## kentish (Oct 8, 2007)

burrowing in to your thread!! 

its really easy to find. 
you come off the M60 at the Prestwich junction and its about 3 mins from there in a car. 
i'd be up for it - i live in Didsbury so other side of Manchester but have a car! i buy most of my supplies from V&V


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

kentish said:


> burrowing in to your thread!!
> 
> its really easy to find.
> you come off the M60 at the Prestwich junction and its about 3 mins from there in a car.
> i'd be up for it - i live in Didsbury so other side of Manchester but have a car! i buy most of my supplies from V&V


aw not to far away,im in Bramhall!

i tend to use SPW,have 4 STUNNING baby gtps in there at the mo :flrt:


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

i think i might pop down my self im not working so no problem there never done anything like this so its worth a try

i can give a lift to anyone in blackpool/preston if they dont mind chipping in for fuel

be warned i drive FAST:lol2:


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

*RFUK Mancunians*

Has been created, join!


----------



## jakethesnake (Aug 19, 2008)

when is it:blush:


----------



## jilly40 (Jun 10, 2008)

if hubby is not on nights on the 26th nov ! we will be there.but wont know until the 24th what shift he gets.were in romiley so cud pick some1 up on the way but wont know till 24th so will post nearer the time


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

jilly40 said:


> if hubby is not on nights on the 26th nov ! we will be there.but wont know until the 24th what shift he gets.were in romiley so cud pick some1 up on the way but wont know till 24th so will post nearer the time


any chance of a lift :mf_dribble:

i live in woodley  where abouts in romiley do you live?

cheers, Kris Ellis


----------



## jilly40 (Jun 10, 2008)

lol give me a pm on the 24th kriss when i know what his shift is.


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

Ellis said:


> any chance of a lift :mf_dribble:
> 
> i live in woodley  where abouts in romiley do you live?
> 
> cheers, Kris Ellis


 
you jammy sod! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Parky (Jul 6, 2008)

Ellis said:


> any chance of a lift :mf_dribble:
> 
> i live in woodley  where abouts in romiley do you live?
> 
> cheers, Kris Ellis


LOL, do you mind if i scab a lift too? i live near Ellis .


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

Parky said:


> LOL, do you mind if i scab a lift too? i live near Ellis .


me and parky, Scabby mates together 

and i know Lady sofia ! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

Ellis said:


> me and parky, Scabby mates together
> 
> and i know Lady sofia ! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


im feeling left out here! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

*calls for the chauffeur to prepare the rolls* :lol2:


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

LadySofia said:


> im feeling left out here! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> *calls for the chauffeur to prepare the rolls* :lol2:


haha 

join the Mancunian social group! : victory:


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

Ellis said:


> haha
> 
> join the Mancunian social group! : victory:


 
ooo ok!:notworthy:


----------



## kentish (Oct 8, 2007)

LadySofia said:


> aw not to far away,im in Bramhall!
> 
> i tend to use SPW,have 4 STUNNING baby gtps in there at the mo :flrt:


 
well if i do go, no reason why we cant meet for a lift if you want one?


im no mass murderer by the way - or even an individual one!


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

kentish said:


> well if i do go, no reason why we cant meet for a lift if you want one?
> 
> 
> im no mass murderer by the way - or even an individual one!


ooooo yey! thank you! :notworthy:

link to the group for others:
Reptile Forums UK - RFUK Mancunians


----------



## kentish (Oct 8, 2007)

LadySofia said:


> ooooo yey! thank you! :notworthy:
> 
> link to the group for others:
> Reptile Forums UK - RFUK Mancunians


 
no worries.
just as soon as we get something organised for definite!
im pretty close to stockport too but have never been to SPW? think i will take a trek down this Sunday to check it out..

do you get most fo your stuff from there?


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

kentish said:


> no worries.
> just as soon as we get something organised for definite!
> im pretty close to stockport too but have never been to SPW? think i will take a trek down this Sunday to check it out..
> 
> do you get most fo your stuff from there?


yeah i was there this morning for mice,i go once a week!

its great!:flrt:


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

how do i post comment on the social group and i thought we were gonna have a pole for best names *feels bad coz u didnt use my names*


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

pastelpythons27 said:


> how do i post comment on the social group and i thought we were gonna have a pole for best names *feels bad coz u didnt use my names*


you should be able to if youve joined!


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

LadySofia said:


> you should be able to if youve joined!


i can now its just me being thick


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

pastelpythons27 said:


> i can now its just me being thick


 
haha bless you!:lol2:


----------



## twinklu (Mar 12, 2008)

Just joined, am now an offical member lol


----------



## Parky (Jul 6, 2008)

Will we ever be doing a visit to SPW? Alot more convenient than V&V for me .


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

yeh were having one each month parky.

Nov - V&V
Dec - SPW 

:2thumb:


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

Parky said:


> Will we ever be doing a visit to SPW? Alot more convenient than V&V for me .


yup as Ellis says,in december,the same for me,its a 5min bus ride away :lol2:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

wot and where is spw? sorry if i sound thick im new lol


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

paulrimmer69 said:


> wot and where is spw? sorry if i sound thick im new lol


hey there, :welcome:

its in Stockport,its a top grade rep shop! really great staff and shop :2thumb:

SPW is Stockport Pet Warehouse


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

thanx 4 that, mite av a look at the wkend, dont suppose uv any idea of the opening hrs av u?


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

paulrimmer69 said:


> thanx 4 that, mite av a look at the wkend, dont suppose uv any idea of the opening hrs av u?


 
Stockport Pet Warehouse UK | Home

theres the site, should be on ther somewhere :2thumb:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

: victory::2thumb:


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

take it you have not seen spw's new website 

www.stockportpetwarehouse.com :Na_Na_Na_Na:

jon told my OH about it a few weeks ago. 

we should be going to the night out, just got to work out how we are going to get to v&v.

: victory:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

matty said:


> Someone in Wigan take me there?


i live in skem.....if you can get here, then you could cadge a lift.


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

so is viper and vine gonna let us in then


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

pastelpythons27 said:


> so is viper and vine gonna let us in then


who cares\?! these things are more about the pub meet afterwards!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2008)

*Stockport pet warehouse*

Hello i am more than happy to stay open for you
i might even make you a brew


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hello i am more than happy to stay open for you
> i might even make you a brew


wooohooo


----------



## Mr-boa (Sep 30, 2008)

i might aswell go i mean got nutihng else to do might aswell meet you al and look at the animals people might have brought

kyle


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

Mr-boa said:


> i might aswell go i mean got nutihng else to do might aswell meet you al and look at the animals people might have brought
> 
> kyle


well i just wanna look at reps really im not bovered about pub meet


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

hey Jon, thats very nice of you. 

looking forward to the meet next month, hopefuly we can make it, if not will deffinately be going to SPW, my OH lives up the road from it.


----------



## jilly40 (Jun 10, 2008)

has a date been set 4 the spw meet yet then?


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

not that im aware of.


----------



## jilly40 (Jun 10, 2008)

just been in spw! think is nice he will stay open,is v&v stayin open then on 26th does any1 know? or is it straight to the pub?


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

jilly40 said:


> just been in spw! think is nice he will stay open,is v&v stayin open then on 26th does any1 know? or is it straight to the pub?


not sure about the date for SPW yet... will make it up later.

as for V&V im not sure who said they were going to speak to them but im sure someone was 

cheers, John very kind of you btw


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

fantapants said:


> i live in skem.....if you can get here, then you could cadge a lift.


 
Wicked, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## rick1980 (Mar 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hello i am more than happy to stay open for you
> i might even make you a brew


 
sounds good to me...V&V this month then SPW for a brew (and xmas shopping) next month.

Stu I've never been to your shop but i've heard lots of good reviews, keep up the good work i'm sure i'll pay you a visit soon.:welcome:


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

does anyone no the address and postcode for spw gonna pop down tomorrow


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

http://www.stockportpetwarehouse.co.uk/find/

there ya go, their new website, .com didnt work


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

Amyboo said:


> Stockport Pet Warehouse UK | Find Us
> 
> there ya go, their new website, .com didnt work


fankooo:flrt:


----------



## twinklu (Mar 12, 2008)

i'm confused (but to be honest it doesn't take a lot to confuse me lol) are we meeting in prestwich (v+v) or stockport (spw)


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

John, what have i always said about bar stools? you better get some beardie!!:lol2:

And Paul isn't invited after the white rabbit incident!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kentish (Oct 8, 2007)

right - so 26th November at V&V in Prestwich (or the pub) 

and 

SPW in December at a date yet to be decided? and they will stay open for us. 

WICKED! 

am popping down this Sunday to do a reccy..!


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

redeyedanny said:


> John, what have i always said about bar stools? you better get some beardie!!:lol2:
> 
> And Paul isn't invited after the white rabbit incident!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


do you feel like giving me a lift :flrt::flrt::flrt: haha


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

LadySofia said:


> do you feel like giving me a lift :flrt::flrt::flrt: haha


from yours to SPW yeah, no problem.

there is a price tho.... 

*moves to 18+*

:lol2:


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

redeyedanny said:


> from yours to SPW yeah, no problem.
> 
> there is a price tho....
> 
> ...


 
nooo to V & V :blush: if were still going v & V on the 26th of nov,if its changed to spw then thats only a 5min bus ride away for me 

:flrt: whats the price :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

LadySofia said:


> nooo to V & V :blush: if were still going v & V on the 26th of nov,if its changed to spw then thats only a 5min bus ride away for me
> 
> :flrt: whats the price :Na_Na_Na_Na:



ooooh im not goin V+V sorry. il be at SPW one tho. so nevermind the price:lol2:
:flrt:


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

redeyedanny said:


> ooooh im not goin V+V sorry. il be at SPW one tho. so nevermind the price:lol2:
> :flrt:


 
awww why not?!


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

LadySofia said:


> awww why not?!



im skint because its OH's 21st. cost alot!!:lol2:


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

redeyedanny said:


> im skint because its OH's 21st. cost alot!!:lol2:


ahhhh ok then! 

your defo coming to the spw one though! :flrt:

train to V & V is it haha!


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

LadySofia said:


> ahhhh ok then!
> 
> your defo coming to the spw one though! :flrt:
> 
> train to V & V is it haha!



defo be at SPW!!:flrt:


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

redeyedanny said:


> defo be at SPW!!:flrt:


good man! :flrt:

though its like 2 months away!


----------



## mooselee (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm up for the SPW :2thumb:


----------



## treefrogschris (May 25, 2006)

I'll be at SPW in Dec
V & V depends on the weather - it gets cold on motorbikes this time of year


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

this is the pub next to v+v


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

lol u can get a bus directly to that stop from manchester, st marys square, 20mins bus journey! so ive been doing my research on gmpte.com lol

hopefully be able to make it, will know nearer the date, dont mind doin the bus journey as long as its not just a quick in and out job, i want some time to recover from the 1hr45 mins im gonna be on a bus lol


----------



## smith86king (Oct 12, 2008)

what is this spw?
stockport ? ?
that is closer to me even beta!


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

smith86king said:


> what is this spw?
> stockport ? ?
> that is closer to me even beta!


Stockport Pet Warehouse

its great :2thumb:


----------



## smith86king (Oct 12, 2008)

where bouts is that?
is that the 1 in the old mill?
thats a nice pic is that proof that you are a lady? what did u get for ur bday?
ne more details bout spw would be good!
thanks


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

smith86king said:


> where bouts is that?
> is that the 1 in the old mill?
> thats a nice pic is that proof that you are a lady? what did u get for ur bday?
> ne more details bout spw would be good!
> thanks


yeah,its down the road opposite the pub The Bamford Arms

thanks hun :blush::blush::blush: lots of girlie bath stuff (you've got to love pink sparkly baths) and the MP3 player iv been after for a while 

they sell primarly reptiles but also rabbits rats etc and also hedgehogs,budgies ,parrots,frogs,turtles etc

they have a resident caimen whos gorgeous!

you should pop in,its really good


----------



## smith86king (Oct 12, 2008)

think ive been how long has it been there, there was a shop in the old mill complex thingy i no where the bamford is will have to pop in!


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

smith86king said:


> think ive been how long has it been there, there was a shop in the old mill complex thingy i no where the bamford is will have to pop in!


 
erm not too long,couple of years i think!


----------



## ScottyGurn (Jan 20, 2008)

Right, i live not too far from viper and vines so whats the deal?

do we take reps or do we jus go pub n get pissed or both?


----------



## Buriram (Jul 17, 2006)

pastelpythons27 said:


> so is viper and vine gonna let us in then


Hi all. Unfortunately I will be unable to open the shop that night as I am working full time on a workshop that we will do at a conservation meeting in Accra, Ghana on December 3rd this year. The workshop concerns _Python regius_ and basically we want to find out if this taxon does actually represent a viable sustainable resource or not. Population counts across Ghana are thought to be really inaccurate and the workshop will first of all address this situation - there may even be an opportunity for funding for a post-doctorial fellowship addressing the trade. We are also seeking to produce the complete genome of Python regius which would allow comparisons with Angolan Pythons and Ball Pythons from different areas. This is useful in assigning simple examples of polymorphism or even species / subspecies status. It should be noted however that DNA is still not admitted as proof of a new species / subspecies.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2008)

@ Buriram - brilliant to see conservation work being conducted, i wish you every success with your work.

@ everyone else - wurgh? how come no body told me there was a meeting going on?:bash:


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> @ Buriram - brilliant to see conservation work being conducted, i wish you every success with your work.
> 
> @ everyone else - wurgh? how come no body told me there was a meeting going on?:bash:


Because your a smelly little urchin:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

redeyedanny said:


> Because your a smelly little urchin:Na_Na_Na_Na:


cant we do one this month ill bring ma bumblebee n pastel if there ok


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

it looks to me like its gonna be SPW this month then with V&V not being available, im not sure what everyone is doing about bringing reps, i suppose if you wanna bring along your bumble and pastel then its up to you, of course you would be responsible for it, and all depends whether we're meeting at Pub or SPW first and pub after or vice versa with the animals.


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi Everyone, i spoke to Jon at SPW this afternoon, althou he said he would open late for us, he was completely unaware that any 'meet' would be happening tomorrow. i asked him what day would be best and he said either this Thursday as he is normally open till 7pm anyway or next Thurs being December 4th.

it is entirely up to you, i suggest we each say which date we would like to attend and then which ever date has the most ppl willing to attend, we should do it then.

i suggest we all meet at SPW at 7pm, then hit Bamford Arms afterwards, it isn't very fair making Jon stay behind after hours on Thursday untill we're all finished in the pub 

thanks, 
Chris.

p.s if anyone has any questions regarding this, then dont hesitate to PM me.


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

Amyboo said:


> Hi Everyone, i spoke to Jon at SPW this afternoon, althou he said he would open late for us, he was completely unaware that any 'meet' would be happening tomorrow. i asked him what day would be best and he said either this Thursday as he is normally open till 7pm anyway or next Thurs being December 4th.
> 
> it is entirely up to you, i suggest we each say which date we would like to attend and then which ever date has the most ppl willing to attend, we should do it then.
> 
> ...


either thursday is good


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/218541-come-support-my-band.html#post2932532 bit cheeky, but hope to see some of you lot!!!!!! Ben


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

thanks for the reply LadySofia, hopefully can get this meeting back on track.


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

i wil be at SPW around 6:30pm tomorw,should anyone want to join me, awesum


----------



## jayjayoneill (Feb 18, 2008)

will 16 year olds be aloud to go


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

jayjayoneill said:


> will 16 year olds be aloud to go


 
of course


----------



## smith86king (Oct 12, 2008)

Any updates on this then?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow smith you brought this thread up from the dead


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

i tried and tried and tried, it was just unfortunate for some people couldnt make it.

BUT...me and ChrisKing have something planned in the future, just keep your eyes out on here and the RFUK Mancunians private group over the coming months.


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

a b ummer
work mon nights so cannot make it


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

this post was created MONTHS ago, as i said keep an eye out on the forums, something will show up soon!


----------



## reptilefever (Mar 6, 2009)

carnt beleave i missed this thread id well be up for going along any news if there's gona be one soon or is it still in the pipeline :2thumb:


----------

